
DHH (Rails) and Matt Mullenweg (Wordpress) talk about open source [notes] - kirillzubovsky
https://smashnotes.com/p/rework/e/open-source-and-power-with-matt-mullenweg
======
AlchemistCamp
The entirety of the visible page is a signup form, a subscribe button and a
login button.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Hi AlchemistCamp, Kirill here, I made Smash Notes. That's strange. Can you
tell me what device/browser you're using? Are you able to click-out of the
signup form? Usually hitting the X should close it, and prevent it from
popping up again, but obviously I should look into this. Would love feedback,
thank you!

~~~
AlchemistCamp
Firefox... not sure. I bounced from the page as soon as I saw it.

